# Do any of your girl cats cuddle each other?



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Seems that whenever I see a picture of two kitties cuddling, they're usually boys. I told you guys of my troubles getting my two to get along; they're making progress, microscopically. It's highly unlikely that they'll grow to be close, most likely they'll end up tolerating each other. I know that females tend to be more territorial. Still, do any of you have girl kitties who cuddle each other?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No...Holly has made some tentative moves towards cuddling with Maggie, but Maggie wants no part of it. But that's representative of both of their personalities....Holly will cuddle with anyone (human or cat) that will have her. Maggie cuddles with no one, until the last couple years she wasn't even all that receptive to petting. I keep saying that Holly will eventually wear her down though...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins are joined at the hip. They cuddle all the time on my bed. They even groom each other's faces at the same time, each licking the opposite side of the other's face. They both groom Cleo, but she usually lets them show their required affection only for a short time. She does join them on my bed and even sleeps - dare I say it? - touching them sometimes! That's real progress.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I have one girl and one boy, so I'm not sure if that counts, but Athena is actually the cuddlier of the two! Apollo gets into cuddle moods sometimes, but Athena likes to snuggle up next to any warm body she can find, human or cat. I very frequently find her snuggled up next to Apollo or wrapped around his head.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are my little snugglers when they were younger:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/111520-twins-7-months-old.html


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs is not very cuddly with me or other people, but she's more than happy to cuddle with Abby, and my two girls often groom each other. These pictures were taken last week:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww! :luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Awwwww! :luv


And all it took was three months of baby gates!

I just saw the twins baby pictures...they're so sweet.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> I have one girl and one boy, so I'm not sure if that counts, but Athena is actually the cuddlier of the two! Apollo gets into cuddle moods sometimes, but Athena likes to snuggle up next to any warm body she can find, human or cat. I very frequently find her snuggled up next to Apollo or wrapped around his head.


My girl/boy pair are similar. Pumpkin is turning into a snuggler, although she nips you if she's had enough petting. Simone loves to get pet by me or groomed & snuggled by Pumpkin, but he's pretty scared/antsy around anyone else (my flatmate included!) Pumpkin used to snuggle with my friend's cat whenever I was petsitting, so I know it's not strictly Simone initiating the cuddling.

Good luck with yours; 2 unrelated females cuddling does seem pretty rare!

Marie- cute pictures of the twins!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Susan- they look so sweet! I would have to force Muffs into cuddling with me!... Simone can tell you that's the truth


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, my aunts two previous girls curled up together all the time, I even have a video on my camera of them curled up with one of them licking the other one. At one point, they began fighting for some reason, but it eventually sorted itself out and they were back to being the best of friends.... they lived for about 17-18 years.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think my five girls ever cuddled with each other, but they cuddled with the boys, and the boys cuddled with each other until they turned a year. They are all siblings or raised together as siblings, if that has anything to do with it. In my previous cat family, I had two unrelated girls who were joined at the hips. They even looked like each other, both black and white. They died within a few months of each other too.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

I would be happy if they would so much as sit on the bed with me at the same time!  But at least they don't have their all-out fights anymore... usually they just give each other ill-tempered swipes. Progress, like I said. Thanks for the pictures, everyone! We have such lovely kitties on this forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It took Cinderella and Cleo *months* to share the bed, so hang in there. atback


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My girls will all cuddle each other, but they only do it in pairs. I've never seen the three of them cuddle at once...but I'm hoping!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

thenakedorchid said:


> I would be happy if they would so much as sit on the bed with me at the same time!  But at least they don't have their all-out fights anymore... usually they just give each other ill-tempered swipes. Progress, like I said. Thanks for the pictures, everyone! We have such lovely kitties on this forum.


As I alluded to my prior post, it took almost 3 months with my girls separated behind baby gates and/or screens before they could be in the same room together without fighting...but they're now best friends. Perhaps yours will get closer over time. You can only hope!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a boy and a girl and they spen a lot of time glued to each other.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My two current kitties, Baby Oreo and Little Pumpkin don't cuddle with each other but will lay next to each other in their respective boxes.









My beloved Pumpkin Patch cuddled with my Baby Oreo
















Oreo would bully Pumpkin Patch during their waking hours, but at the end of the day, they were best friends.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't know what happened to the pics the first time??


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My 3 girls:











and Egypt and Lacey:










Egypt and Azalia have lived together for about 6 months and will not cuddle together on their own or in close proximity for that matter, at least not very often. But Lacey, whose been with us for a bit over a month, but is still a kitten, cuddles up with both of them and they in turn, will all cuddle up together as long as Lacey is usually in the middle, but Azalia and Egypt are never right next to each other...lol. So the first picture is actually quite rare


----------

